# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  A mund te zevendesohet me dicka tjeter paraja ?

## EuroStar1

Cfar mendimi keni ?

A mund te zevendesohet me dicka tjeter paraja ?

----------


## INFINITY©

Me cfare psh?

----------


## Endless

po re si jo. po ja si prsh me dollar, euro, pound,yen kinez,yen japonez, etj etj!


 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## INFINITY©

Eurostar,

Nqs po flet per "lekun" si valuta Shqiptare dhe nese do ta konvertosh ne valuta te tjera qe mund te jene me te qendrueshme dhe fitimprurese se leku, eshte dicka tjeter. 

Une personalisht parane (qoft Lek, Dollar, Euro, etj) do ta "zevendesoja" vetem me flori dhe budallallekun me te madh qe kam bere ka qene para disa vjetesh kur cmimi i floririt ishte shume here me i ulet se tani dhe nderrova mendje diten e fundit para se te blija. Mend per here tjeter. lol

----------


## gjirfabe

> Cfar mendimi keni ?
> 
> A mund te zevendesohet me dicka tjeter paraja ?




Shekulli kishte nje shembell konkret sot, 

per zevendesimin e lekut nga nje kasap ne nje "pazar" me dike me 10 kile mish.

Pra  "kleringu" eshte me i mire ne te gjitha rastet, 

vetem se jo nga hera mund ta aplikosh ate.

----------


## Jackie

Turku ne kohen e vet kshu i mblidhte taksat shqiptarve. Ne vend te parase ,i jepje 2 pula , 1 vic ,3 lepuj lol

----------


## broken_smile

Duhet se sben te zevendesohet? Po sikur ta zhduknim fare cfare do te ndodhte?

----------


## Sirius

Mundet dhe nje dite do te ndodhi do te zevendesohet me numra binar...

----------


## TetovaMas

> Cfar mendimi keni ?
> 
> A mund te zevendesohet me dicka tjeter paraja ?



Paraja zavendesohet me varferi ose me pasuri.

----------


## benseven11

> Cfar mendimi keni ?
> 
> A mund te zevendesohet me dicka tjeter paraja ?


Zevendesohet me mall(artikull,produkt).Malli ka vlere ne leke.
Ske leke  e merr dicka me shkembim me mall.Jep nje mall qe e ke,
 qe te marresh nje artikull tjeter.Quhet bartering.

----------


## EuroStar1

Pikerisht ketu e kisha fjalen: A mund te zevendesohet me dicka tjeter paraja ne mbare boten. Sic tha benseven11 Psh me mall , me jep kete te jap ate bile kjo para shum kohesh funksiononte edhe sot ka raste qe shkembehen gjerat dhe nuk blehen. Por une doja te thosha dicka me efikase dhe klasike pervec nderrimit te mallit.

Ne perendim shume pak jane rastet qe paraja perdoret dorasi, por perdoret kart krediti dhe tek kjo e fundit e kam synimin ose dicka te ngjashme me kete, POR POR qe parat mos te jen ne qarkullim as per blerjen qofte eshte te nje pice. 

Nuk e di nese isha i qarte. Pershendetje te gjithve

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Nese e kam kuptuar drejt po pergjigjem duke shtuar qe me kete nivel qarkullimi malli neper bote eshte gati e pamundur te perdoresh edhe parane e thate dhe jo me nje tjeter gje qe te zevendesoje ate. 
> Sot paraja eshte virtuale dhe kjo do behet akoma me e forte. Koncepti i parase ka ndryshuar dhe po imagjinohet me shume si kredite sesa si ekuivalenti i nje sasie te caktuar floriri. 
> Ne te ardhmen nuk pres gje tjeter vecse qe ky koncept te thellohet akoma me shume dhe mbajtja e ekuivalentit te parase (floririt) te ndalohet me ligj. 
> Kohet e fundit jane hapur shume dyqane qe grumbullojne flori edhe ne vendet perendimore gje qe po i surprizon pak ata.

----------


## Robbery

JO...kshu si jemi katandisur ne sot flasim per etike e per moral po do benim cdo gje per parate.

----------


## Konstantin

> JO...kshu si jemi katandisur ne sot flasim per etike e per moral po do benim cdo gje per parate.


Robery je shum e mir ! :Lulja3:

----------


## alem_de

Po natyrishte,me Aktie,Flori,Argjend,EC kard,Gold kard,Visa kard e tjera.Ne keto kohet moderne qe jetojme parate nuk preken me dore.

----------


## Robbery

> Robery je shum e mir !




Thank youuu....South park is great anyway..

----------


## Konstantin

> Thank youuu....South park is great anyway..


ti e ndjek south park?? kjo dmth se ke sens te mir humori leee te gjeta me duket  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Robbery

> ti e ndjek south park?? kjo dmth se ke sens te mir humori leee te gjeta me duket


Kam nje sens TE THEKSUAR humori...hahaha....

----------


## fashion_girl

e pamundur , un se besoj se do mund tu zevendesonte!sepse cdo gje eshte e lidhur me paran....

----------


## Qyfyre

> Kohet e fundit jane hapur shume dyqane qe grumbullojne flori edhe ne vendet perendimore gje qe po i surprizon pak ata.


Ca dyqanesh jane keto?

----------

